# Khảo sát, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần CLB thể hình, Fitness, phòng tập Gym tại Vũng Tàu, Bình Dương



## adkytl (8 Tháng một 2020)

*CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH ÁNH SAO*

*NHẬN TƯ VẤN & THIẾT KẾ MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE CHO CLB THỂ HÌNH, FITNESS, PHÒNG TẬP YOGA CHUYÊN NGHIỆP*​




​
Ngày nay với nhịp sống hiện đại hơn, bên cạnh việc khách hàng yêu cầu những phòng tập Gym có đội ngũ HLV giỏi, dụng cụ tập luyện chất lượng – chuyên nghiệp, phòng ốc rộng rãi. Thì việc tập trong môi trường hiện đại và  sang trọng, thoải mái cũng là điều họ đang hướng đến.

Để thu hút và giữ chân được nhiều thành viên nhiều hơn, các chủ đầu tư cũng nên chú trọng đến hệ thống làm mát để đảm bảo môi trường tập luyên tốt nhất

_*Chúng tôi chuyên:*_

Tư vấn lựa chọn sử dụng thương hiệu máy lạnh nào tốt – quá trình vận hành đạt hiệu suất cao, tiết kiệm điện & phù hợp với nhu cầu nhất
Tư vấn - thiết kế - giải pháp lắp đặt hệ thống máy lạnh tối ưu nhất, mạng lại không gian đẹp & thẩm mỹ nhất
Thiết kế bản vẽ sơ bộ, bản vẽ thi công, báo chi phí dự toán tổng thể cho số lượng phòng cần lắp đặt
*HOTLINE tư vấn mua hàng: 0909 588 116 Ms Hiền (Có Zalo)*
*HOTLINE tư vấn kỹ thuật 0909 400 608 Mr Việt*

Gửi yêu cầu báo giá qua mail: _*maylanhanhsao@gmail.com*_

Những không gian rộng có nhiều trang thiết bị tập luyện như phòng gym thì phương án tốt nhất đó là sủ dụng máy lạnh âm trần Cassette, là dòng máy lạnh  với phần làm mát được gắn chìm trên la phông trần nên sẽ không chiếm diện tích hay không gian của tường, đảm bảo thẩm mỹ không gian. Bên cạnh đó việc được trang bị 4 cửa gió thổi giúp không gian được làm lạnh nhanh hơn, đều hơn, sâu hơn & khả năng khử ẩm, hút mùi giúp không gian phòng gym luôn thoáng mát, sạch sẽ.

*LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN PHÒNG GYM CHUYÊN NGHIỆP*






​
*1. BẢNG BÁO GIÁ MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN CÔNG SUẤT 1.5HP - 3.5HP*







_*Loại mono (Không Inverter), Gas R410a, 1 chiều (chỉ làm lạnh) - Xuất xứ Thái Lan*_

_*



*_

FCNQ13MV1 công suất 1.5HP ►Giá: *18.100.000VNĐ*
FCNQ18MV1 công suất 2.0HP ►Giá: *22.450.000VNĐ*
FCNQ21MV1 công suất 2.5HP ►Giá: *27.050.000VNĐ*
FCNQ26MV1 công suất 3.0HP ►Giá: *29.700.000VNĐ*
FCNQ30MV1 công suất 3.5HP ►Giá: *30.800.000VNĐ*

_*Loại Inverter (Tiết kiệm điện), Gas R32, 1 chiều (chỉ làm lạnh) - Xuất xứ Thái Lan*_

_*



*_

FCF50CVM công suất 2.0HP ►Giá: *26.600.000VNĐ*
FCF60CVM công suất 2.5HP ►Giá: *33.000.000VNĐ*
FCF71CVM công suất 3.0HP ►Giá: *34.400.000VNĐ*

*2. BẢNG CHI PHÍ NHÂN CÔNG VẬT TƯ LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN THAM KHẢO*







_*Lưu ý:*_

_- Bảng giá chỉ mang tính chất tham khảo - để có giá tốt hơn vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp_
_- Hỗ trợ giao hàng miễn phí khu vực TPHCM_
_- Giá máy đã bao gồm VAT 10% - Nhân công vật tư lắp đặt chưa bao gồm VAT_
_- Sản phẩm được bảo hành 1 năm cho toàn bộ thiết bị - 5 năm cho máy nén_

*Xem thêm >>*
_Bảng giá máy lạnh âm trần Toshiba_
_Bảng giá máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic_
_Bảng giá máy lạnh âm trần Reetech_
_Bảng giá máy lạnh âm trần Gree_

*Tham khảo một số công trình tiêu biểu của chúng tôi tại>>*
*facebook.com/maylanhanhsao/*

*Công ty TNHH Thương Mai & Dịch Vụ Ánh Sao*

Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:

·         _Địa chỉ : 107/1/3 Đường TCH3 5, KP5, P.Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12 -Tp.HCM_
·         _VPGD: 702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp_
·         _HOTLINE: 0909 588 116 Ms Hiền - 0909 400 608 Mr Việt_
·         _Email báo giá chi tiết:_ _maylanhanhsao@gmail.com_
·         _WEBSITE:_ _maylanhanhsao.com_


----------

